# Changed fuel injectors, running bad. Ka24e



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

1995 HB 4x4 2.4l Ka24e 

So I tested my injectors resistance 

12.4,12.4,11.7,21.2

So I order a set of 4 on eBay installed them.

The truck is running like garage! Raw gas smell, white color smoke tail pipe. Idle dropping to like 500 then jump to 750 back to 500. Turn AC on, truck almost stalls out. Idle drops below 500 rough idle. Also fees like a mis 

These bad injectors? Or IAC gone bad? 

None of these problems was present till changed injectors


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like you did something wrong when you installed the injectors. Did you replace the o-rings?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you install new bottom seals? If not that could be your problem.

How did Ebay advertise the fuel injectors? If you replaced the fuel injectors, were they new OEM or re-manufactured OEM or rebuilt. With rebuilt parts, rebuilders will use a vehicle's old part and replace just the worn components. If the vehicle's old part cannot be rebuilt because it is too worn, they will use a part from another vehicle (referred to as a 'core'). If a core is used, than they will replace only what is needed in the core. With re-manufactured parts usually (not always) refers to a part that, for all practicable purposes, has been completely re-manufactured to the standard of a new part. So to summarize, new OEM or re-manufactured OEM are the best to buy. A rebuilt part may still be defective or DOA when you're ready to use it.

Your best bet is to buy from RockAuto.com:

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/nissan,1995,pickup,2.4l+l4,1212174,fuel+&+air,fuel+injector,6224


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

This is what I got on eBay. 









Yes all seals are new.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

It's possible that an injector did not seat properly, but I would suggest resistance testing each injector. The coils inside should have 12 to 14 Ohms of resistance inside.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

How long should truck run once I pull fuse from fuel pump? 
I ask cause before I changed injectors, I pulled fuel pump fuse and it ran for a second stalled then wouldn’t start back up. 

I pulled the fuel pump fuse today and truck ran almost 3 mins before it stalled from no fuel. 

Is that normal or injectors dumping to much gas


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Well it’s 100% those injectors! 

I ran 2 of my old one with 2 of the new ones. Same thing, barley idle. Rough mis, Idle adjusted screw wouldn’t change idle at all. Turn Ac on idle would drop to 200 and very rough mis to almost stall out. 

At this point I was about to explode. So I decided to put 3 old injectors back in. The old injector that had 20r on it was reading 83 resistance now. 

So I used 1 so called rebuild injector. Started truck up idle 1100, unplugged tps turn idle adjust screw down get 700, shut truck off plugged tps in, start 750 but still have a mis and it’s that rebuild I’m sure of it. 

Turn Ac on truck idle up, turn it off it goes down. 

I also pulled the filter out of the rebuild and it looks like a plug to me! 





































The filter I pulled out of my old injector is a brass ring with all screen. So as you can see the filter from the new rebuild is plugged pointing down into injector and only has the side screen to push gas down, just don’t seem right to me when the one I pulled from my injector is all screen.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I know the filter from new rebuild literally isn’t a plug and it has room to spray, but plugging the bottom don’t seem right for good spray.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your photos don't work.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Azazel said:


> How long should truck run once I pull fuse from fuel pump?
> I ask cause before I changed injectors, I pulled fuel pump fuse and it ran for a second stalled then wouldn’t start back up.
> 
> I pulled the fuel pump fuse today and truck ran almost 3 mins before it stalled from no fuel.
> ...


When you pull the fuel pump fuse, the engine may run for a second or so; or it may not start up at all.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When it comes to certain parts, it's best to not buy off of Ebay unless you know who you are dealing with. There have been a lot of Chinese counterfeit parts sold on Ebay, many of them advertised as OEM or even packaged to resemble parts made by the manufacturer. If the price is too good to be true, it's likely counterfeit. Spark plugs, fuel injectors and evap vent control valves are just a few of the things I've purchased off of Ebay thinking they were genuine Nissan, NGK or Aisin parts that turned out to be very good replicas. For those things, it's best to stick with an established seller, like Rockauto.com, Advance Auto Parts, Autozone, Napa or online dealers like Courtesyparts.com or NissanPartsDeal.com.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I believe your right! I sent those 4 injectors back order another set of 4 from another seller. Installed them, truck ran ok, until turned AC on. Ac on RPM dropped to the 200 to 300 range, violent mis. Installed my 3 original injectors with one of the rebuild, truck is running with Ac on but still has a mis from that rebuild injector. 

I tried all 4 of the last injectors with my 3 original, all were bad, now I’m on the 5th rebuild injector single install with my 3 original injectors, still no good. I’m so tired of pulling my fuel rail, I don’t know if I got it in me to try the other 3 to find one good injector.

I don’t understand it, the resistance is good on these injectors,but it’s like they can’t handle the load with the Ac.

Wish I could fix my other original injector, resistance on it is 20+, with it in the truck I have a bad hesitation on take off and between gear shifts. 

But word of advice, don’t waste your time with the Ebay sellers selling 4 injectors for 45+.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've had good luck with the Autoline reman injectors. You can get them from Rockauto.com. They usually run around $25-30 each plus core charges and shipping. It's not 4/$45, but you don't have to pull your fuel rail three or four times afterwards, either. They have a 2-year warranty. I've used them on my parents' '92 Stanza and a set of them on my '03 Frontier SVE. No problems whatsoever!


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I order two from rockauto, one is brand new and the other looks like this. Can I still use it with the nipple missing?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to say without seeing the old ones. Also, make sure you get the right ones. The Federal emissions engine used different fuel injectors than the California emissions vehicles. California emission injectors were gallery-style injectors and had a big screen around them.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> It's hard to say without seeing the old ones. Also, make sure you get the right ones. The Federal emissions engine used different fuel injectors than the California emissions vehicles. California emission injectors were gallery-style injectors and had a big screen around them.


Here is a picture of the nipples that the one above is missing.


----------

